# Error de CEDEDA durante instalacion de juego

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0 con kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r3, realize emerge wine y emerge cedega, finalmente quedo exitosamente instalado Wine y Cedega. Despues me dispuse a instalar un juego, el cual tengo instalado y corriendo perfectamente en otra computadora con Slackware 11.0 mediante cedega tambien, asi que en mi Gentoo realize:

1- inserte el CD en mi Gentoo y se monto automaticamente el cd.

2- abri cedega y le di INSTALL, automaticamente me detecto el juego.

3- inice el proceso de instalacion

4- salio la ventana de InstallShield (tipica de windows), y en ve de mostrarme la ventana principal donde le das click en SIGUIENTE, simplemente no sucedio nada !!.

Investigando un poco sobre el error que posiblements surga, ejecute nuevamente cedega pero ahora desde la consola

```
shell# cedega
```

Realize lo mismo y al final me lanzo el siguiente error en la consola:

```
shell# cedega

X Error of failed request:  BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  145 (MIT-SHM)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)

  Serial number of failed request:  87

  Current serial number in output stream:  89

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x2000010

  Serial number of failed request:  306

  Current serial number in output stream:  54
```

Buscando un poco en google econtre ESTE DOCUMENTO, lo he leido pero no he dado con la solucion  :Sad: ...Last edited by Diabliyo on Thu Feb 05, 2009 4:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Txema

Pega la salida de:

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo -v|grep "OpenGL version string"

 

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i shm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0 con kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r3, realize emerge wine y emerge cedega, finalmente quedo exitosamente instalado Wine y Cedega. Despues me dispuse a instalar un juego, el cual tengo instalado y corriendo perfectamente en otra computadora con Slackware 11.0 mediante cedega tambien, asi que en mi Gentoo realize:
> 
> 1- inserte el CD en mi Gentoo y se monto automaticamente el cd.
> ...

 

¿Qué juego? ¿Has probado con wine también? ¿Has probado a buscar en la base de datos de wine? Puede que alguien ya haya tenido el mismo problema.

Mi consejo es probar wine antes que cedega, porque la compatibilidad es mucho mejor por regla general, y porque es un producto de código abierto. Cedega tan solo se preocupa del juego más votado, mientras que el objetivo de wine es soportar lo mejor posible todo el API de windows. Además, wine se actualiza cada dos semanas, mientras que cedega lleva siglos de retraso.

```
shell# cedega

X Error of failed request:  BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  145 (MIT-SHM)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)

  Serial number of failed request:  87

  Current serial number in output stream:  89

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x2000010

  Serial number of failed request:  306

  Current serial number in output stream:  54
```

Esto no tiene nada que ver con cedega en si. Quizás con el frontend gráfico, point2play o como se llame, pero no es parte de tu problema.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de:
> 
> ```
> glxinfo -v|grep "OpenGL version string"
> ```
> ...

 

Aqui la informacion que me pides:

```
shell# glxinfo -v|grep "OpenGL version string"

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 180.22

shell# grep -i sh /etc/X11/xorg.conf

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

shell# grep -i shm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

//no huvo resultados
```

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ¿Qué juego? ¿Has probado con wine también? ¿Has probado a buscar en la base de datos de wine? Puede que alguien ya haya tenido el mismo problema.
> 
> Mi consejo es probar wine antes que cedega, porque la compatibilidad es mucho mejor por regla general, y porque es un producto de código abierto. Cedega tan solo se preocupa del juego más votado, mientras que el objetivo de wine es soportar lo mejor posible todo el API de windows. Además, wine se actualiza cada dos semanas, mientras que cedega lleva siglos de retraso.
> 
> Esto no tiene nada que ver con cedega en si. Quizás con el frontend gráfico, point2play o como se llame, pero no es parte de tu problema.

 

Ok, lo que sucede es que utilizo Cedega con mas frecuencia debido a que me he topado con que algunos juegos (otros titulos) no corren bien en wine, no cargan o se quedan en cierto puntodel juego. Por otro lado, con Cedega simpre he tenido buenas experiencias para con los juegos que poseo, ademas, que los juegos que he instalado estan dentro de la lista de compatibilidad de Cedega.

En el caso del juego que intento instalar (Medal of Honor Allied Assault) es un juego compatible y dentro de la lista de juegos soportados por Cedega.

Sobre el error o bug que menciono, encontre este hilo en http://bugs.winehq.org y menciona que dicho bug corresponde a Wine, pero se arregla instalando la version 1.0, oviamente por la fecha de creacion y resolucion del bug, la version 1.0 fue lo mas reciente en su tiempo. He aqui tambien donde ya no concuerda mucho conmigo :S, ya que poseo la version wine-1.1.11, instalada desde portage !!

Intentare tu consejo instalando el juego con Cedega y mas tarde les comento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

Añade  *Quote:*   

> Option         "AllowSHMPixmaps"    "1"

 

a Section "Device" y reinicia el entorno gráfico.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Añade  *Quote:*   Option         "AllowSHMPixmaps"    "1" 
> 
> a Section "Device" y reinicia el entorno gráfico.

 

En seguida lo hare y te digo que sucedio...

Por otro lado...

i92guboj, he instalado el juego exitosamente con wine, pero como era de imaginarlo (hasta parecia que lo presentia jejeje), al momento de correr el juego la pantalla se queda en color GRIS y fin... Ejecute nuvamente el juego pero desde consola y se pone la pantalla gris, me salgo a la fuerza y en la consola se muestra el siguiente mensaje de error:

```
shell# wine mohaa.exe

err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 924 bytes in thread 001c eip 7efcccb2 esp 01400f94 stack 0x1400000-0x1401000-0x1c00000

```

----------

## Diabliyo

Que chingon  :Very Happy:  !!...

Esa fue la solucion  :Very Happy: , ya quedo instalado el juego en Cedega y corriendo a la perfeccion  :Wink:  !!... Con high details xD !!!....

Por eso siempre opto por Cedega, avisa de los errores que se tendran y ademas a pesar de que se actualize cada anio es softwrae seguro que corre aplicaciones sin tanto show  :Very Happy:  !!....

Gracias men !!

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Aprovchando el hilo, quiero plantear una pregunta sobre lo mismo (cedega y emulacion de juegos) pero con respecto a otro equipo que tengo.

Tengo otro equi con una tarjeta de video 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15), kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r3, Gentoo x86 2008.0.

Intsalado Driver Nvidia compatible, descargado de portage:

```
shell# emerge --search nvidia-driver

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 177.82

      Latest version installed: 71.86.07

      Size of files: 47,727 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

Corrindo al parcer con soporte 3d:

```
shell# glxinfo|grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

shell# glxinfo -v|grep "OpenGL version string"

OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.86.07

shell# grep -i shm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"
```

El problema es cuando hago el test de comprobacion de cedega, donde chequea los siguientes puntos:

OpenGL Direct Renderng  PASSED

3D Acceleratioin FAILED

POSIX Threads  (pthreads)  PASSED

Copy Protection  PASSED

OSS Sound   PASSED

ALSA SOUND  PASSED

El echo de que la 3D Acceleration este FAILED no permite correr el juego (MEdal of Honor), ya que al correrlo sale en la ventana del juego: GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

Que podra ser ?

----------

## i92guboj

Una posibilidad es que las librerías gl no estén en sincronía con el driver actual. Puedes probar a correr este comando a ver si cambia algo

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Aunque lo más normal sería que glxinfo mostrara que no hay rendering directo en dicho caso, pero por probar no se pierde nada.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Una posibilidad es que las librerías gl no estén en sincronía con el driver actual. Puedes probar a correr este comando a ver si cambia algo
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Eso ya lo hice desde que instale el driver de nvidia !!...

Aun con el problema  :Sad: ...

----------

